# sleep-crawling 10 month old



## christyp (Mar 23, 2007)

nak

dd is 10 mos and has co-slept since birth. the last few nights she has been sleep-crawling, not just wiggling around, but getting up on hands and knees and moving with eyes closed. last night she was on my left side then crawled over my body to my right, stood up using me as a support, leaned over and latched on all while apparently asleep, eyes closed not responding to my voice.

does this seem weird to anybody else?


----------



## PNWmama (Sep 2, 2006)

My son just started doing this too now that he's learned how to crawl. His eyes are still closed and he gets up and starts crawling. I'll pick him up and lay him back down and he'll still be alseep.


----------



## amore74 (Nov 8, 2006)

my ds is also doing this (he's 9 months). i thought that maybe his teeth were bother him and kept waking up and moving around. i don't worry about it though. he goes back to sleep no problem.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

My DD 9.5 months does this. She stands up then falls face first into us, lol.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

DS does this! Scares the crap out of me. I had to start having him nap in the crib because I was afraid he would crawl off the bed.


----------



## sparkygirl74 (Jun 1, 2005)

My dd has practiced just about every new skill in bed. She has slept crawled, climbed, walked and now she sleep talks. Luckily I am a light sleeper and have always caught her before she got off the bed. We did take the bed off of the frame because of this though.


----------



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

My almost 10 month old son does the sleep crawling too!


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

My DD does this, but like the OP it seems like she does it just to latch on if I'm not quick enough with the boob. Occasionally she will move around so that she's laying on her back draped across my lap in a reclining position and sleep that way. It's very cute!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Huh. My DD sleeps with her eyes open (runs in DH's family) so I wonder what we're in for.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd say it's normal. Happened to us and when I asked about it a while back, seemed it was happening to most babes around this age. I think they are trying so hard to master crawling, their little bodies are practicing in their sleep even. Guinevere would wake her self up crawling and it startled her.

I tried to let her crawl as much as she wanted during the day (rather than automatically carrying/wearing her constantly) and that seemed to help -- or she just got to a point where she didn't need to practice as much at night.


----------



## Elipsisqueen (May 7, 2007)

THis was about the time I had to put the matress on the floor with pillows all around...


----------

